# POSTCARDS FROM TERRI - a modern-day ghost novel - on KU



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Terri Campion was everything to Steve when they were both at college, but she could only ever see him as a friend. She dropped out early, traveling the world and having great adventures, while Steve settled down to family life with another woman.

He never forgot about Terri though ... and she wouldn't let him. Because she sent him a postcard from every place she visited, constantly reminding him about the kind of life he could have lived.

But now Terri is dead, killed in a car accident just outside San Francisco. The trouble is that -- after that -- she starts appearing to Steve in his dreams. Side by side, they begin reliving all her old adventures, re-united again in the way he'd always hoped.

What is she really ... just a figure in a dream? A ghost perhaps? Or maybe something far more powerful than that?

There is only one thing you can be completely sure of ... Terri has some plans for Steve.

_"This is unashamedly a tale of the supernatural, one with a gradually mounting sense of menace and a carefully laid-out plot, but the strength of the story lies in the reality of the people, the motives and urges that drive them on to act as they do" _-- Peter Tennant, Black Static magazine.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Oops ... what happened to Ann and Betsy?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_(sorry about that  )_


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There you are, B&A! Thanks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This book is FREE today. Take advantage.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No longer free, but not expensive either for a well-praised 30,000 word plus novella.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to sample it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This book was originally published by the now-defunct Sarob Press.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It was a high respected small press, and only closed down because the owners emigrated.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But here it is now on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's great to have this novel back in circulation once again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And with the original cover.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's by Paul Lowe -- a terrific artist.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

He also did the original cover for Under the Ice.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I hope he'll illustrate more of my work.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More news about that as soon as I get it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, enjoy this great short novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

One of my best pieces of fiction. 'Elegant,' Black Static magazine called it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And one of the pieces I'm the most proud of.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is saying an awful lot.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at this great story... it first appeared in print from Sarob Press, and then in a Dark Regions Press anthology.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very Merry Xmas to everyone at KBoards!!!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A lot of my full-length novels and longer story collections are on sale on Kindle at the moment. Take a look at the complete list via the link in my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale of many of my Kindle eBooks is still on ... for a short while, anyway.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my Kindle novels and longer collections is ending very soon. Get hold of a couple while you can, folks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I've decided to extend it for just a little longer. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to continue the SPECIAL OFFER on many of my e-novels and longer collections for a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm recently back from a great week's vacation, and will be posting about it on Facebook before too much longer. Oh ... and I've decided to keep the Special Offer on my larger eBooks going for another while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All special offers and introductory offers on my Kindle eBooks are continuing for a short while. Take advantage of them while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My Special Offer might be coming to a finish at the end of August. Last chance, perhaps?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But no. The low price on almost all my eBooks is still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You still have a chance to get most of my eBook novels and collections at a Special Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that continues into the month of November.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take the opportunity to pick some of these books up while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to you all ... especially my readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And a great 2018 as well!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special offer on a lot of my longer eBooks is continuing ... but only for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The 99c Offer price remains into February. Why miss out on full length novels and large collections for the minimum allowable price?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my shorter eBooks are still available for 99c. And the most expensive of my self-published full length novels is only $2.99.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my longer eBooks are on 99c Special Offer again. Why not check out the full list?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That offer is still in place, so why not take advantage and pick up some fiction from a professionally-published - Pan, Tor, Schusters, HarperCollins, to name but a few -- author.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now I've decided to extend the Special Offer for another while.  This is your chance to grab some fiction at a very good price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer is still in place. Get hold of some terrific fiction while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is still running.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of this fiction has seen professional publication before the rights reverted to me and I released a version on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

In fact, this short novel has seen print a good number of times.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A happy 2019 to everyone at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This year, get some great fiction for terrific prices.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at this supernatural drama.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's still a Special Offer Price on many of my Kindle eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get some great Ghost Fiction for an amazing price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Happy 2020 to everyone on KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get this novel at a Special Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some good reading for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

May I wish a Very Happy Holiday to everyone at KindleBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my work on Kindle is at Special Offer Price and about half of it is on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now this eBook is available to read on KU too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This highly-regarded ghost novel is Free Today, and can be read anytime on Kindle Unlimited.

POSTCARDS FROM TERRI


----------

